# Wanddeko Lichtschwerter



## Thoor (6. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Da sich hier einige Big Bang Theory und Star Wars Fans befinden dachte ich, ich frage hier mal nach. Weiss jemand wo man diese beiden Lichtschwerter an der Wand bestellen kann? Ich find die Dinger saunice  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thx


----------



## Plato0n (6. März 2013)

There you go:Lichtschwerter (das sind die, die in der Serie verwendet werden)

Hoffe du hast ein wenig was gespart  Und hier wäre eine günstigere Lösung  vll ein wenig basteln, damit der nervige Sound weg ist  Variante 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DCu5on5j9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

